# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تقرير مصور لمشاركة فرقة أياأملي الإسلامية في مهرجان ترانيم للإبداع والإنشاد الثامن با

## حسن بوخشيم

تقرير مصور لمشاركة فرقة أياأملي الإسلامية
في
مهرجان ترانيم للإبداع والإنشاد الثامن بالقطيف 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 







 




 

 

 




 

 

 



رابط الأنشودة المشارك بها  
http://www.4shared.com/audio/n_puyTZq/___online.html 


الوحدة الإعلامية للفرقة
*حسن بوخشيم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*موفقين شباب

بس قسم التغطية انسم من هون*

----------

